# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظر شما راجع به آلفای ذهنی؟

## pouyasadeghi

سلام بچه ها روش الفای ذهنی راسته ایا حقیقت دو موسسه کنکور اسان است و مکتبستان بسته الفای ذهنی دارن یکی فایل صوتی دینی و یکی زیست  ایا کسی استفاده کرده یا طبق معمول همیشه کلاه برداری با تشکر
 این پست تبلیغاتی نیست  مدیر سایت میخوام ببینم کلاه برداریه یا نه؟ قیمت زیستش 99 تومنه الکی پولو نریزم تو اب

----------


## 19behnma91

کلاهبرداری محض است ... من خودم پارسال یه کتابی خریدم که شخصی به اسم محمد هادی طلوعی نوشته بود که هنوزم که هنوزه منتظرم cd کتاب ارسال شه ... از من میشنوی پولتو حروم نکن اینا همش راه های این موسساته برا سر کیسه کردن

----------


## T!G3R

_سلام
به این بستهها اطمینان نکن
بشین برای کنکور کتب درسیتو بخون که بهترین و درجه 1 ترین منبع هستن
موفق باشی..._

----------


## pouyasadeghi

من میخرم  واپلودش میکنم تو سایت همه استفاده کنن

----------


## rez657

> _سلام
> به این بستهها اطمینان نکن
> بشین برای کنکور کتب درسیتو بخون که بهترین و درجه 1 ترین منبع هستن
> موفق باشی..._


والا بخدا  راست میگن اییشون  من خودم نتیجشو دیدن برا یه ازمون اصن تست نزدم فقط کتا ب درسی زیستو  خوندم  چون ندارم از رو کامپیوتر  چشم ب گا  رفت  اما زدم 50 درصد   الان فقط کتاب درسی میخونم و پشیمونم اینقد رو کتابا دیگه پول دادم و کتاب درسی تهیه نکردم الان سفارش دادم برام بیان اتشارات مدرسه با قیمت نجومی 

120

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام بچه ها روش الفای ذهنی راسته ایا حقیقت دو موسسه کنکور اسان است و مکتبستان بسته الفای ذهنی دارن یکی فایل صوتی دینی و یکی زیست  ایا کسی استفاده کرده یا طبق معمول همیشه کلاه برداری با تشکر
>  این پست تبلیغاتی نیست  مدیر سایت میخوام ببینم کلاه برداریه یا نه؟ قیمت زیستش 99 تومنه الکی پولو نریزم تو اب


الفا احمدی که بیشتر انگیزه میده .الفا کلا ینی شما تو حالت ارامش اون چیزی رو که میخای مرور کنی و یادبگیری همین و بس بنده بعنوان مشاور رتبه های 1-2-3-4-8-66-87-95-41 و دارنده مقاله در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلونا و تنها دارنده جزوات طلایی میگم نخر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## marsad

> الفا احمدی که بیشتر انگیزه میده .الفا کلا ینی شما تو حالت ارامش اون چیزی رو که میخای مرور کنی و یادبگیری همین و بس بنده بعنوان مشاور رتبه های 1-2-3-4-8-66-87-95-41 و دارنده مقاله در چمپیونز لیگ بارسلونا و تنها دارنده جزوات طلایی میگم نخر


مگه حبیب نبود؟؟!!!؟؟؟!!!؟ :Y (621):  :Yahoo (82):

----------


## AmirAria

فایلاش رو توی یه وبلاگی دیدم .
اگه پیدا کردم میدم گوش کنی ببینی چیه .
الکی پول به این موسسه کلاه بردار ندی (کنکور آسان است)
مال اون یکی رو نمیدونم چیه

----------


## Amin-jh

هیچ آسان بری تو را به آسمان نزدیک نمی کند ،
راه را باید قدم به قدم پیمود ...

----------


## Dr.ali

آلفای ذهنی کجا بوده داداش؟! خخخخ سال قبل دوملیون تومان پول نقد رو مثل بلانسبت جمع، الاغ! ریختم تو جیب این مؤسسه! تنها چیزی که خوب یاد گرفتم اینه که "همه تکنیک ها رو شده! همه چیز آمادست تو 100 بزنی!" هر تستی از این عبارت بهم بدن صد در صد میزنم!
از ریاضیش هم فقط اینو فهمیدم که "تکنیک ها مثل بچه های خودم میمونن! خودم ساختم و بروزشون کردم!" اهل دلاش میفهمن چی میگم...
مدیر اجازه بدن براتون آلفا رو آپلود کنم حظ! ببرید! :Yahoo (101):

----------


## ASkonkur

اگه در مورد روشش بپرسی که بله...100 درصد افای ذهنی وجود داره و خیلی از افراد هم تا حالا کردن....اصلا کتاب مخصوصی داره که الان چاپ نمیشه...من پیگیرش بودم قبلا....

ولی در هیچ وقت از کنکور اسان نگیر....من نمیپسندمشون...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

بچه ها من الفا زیست میخوم بگیرم ماله مکتبستان در کل میخوام وقت های که باشگاه میرم گوش کنم مطالبی رو که خوندم همین  و با یه اکانت دیگه برا شما اپلودش میکنم

----------


## Unknown Soldier

*خمس علم نشر آن است*
خود استاد تو سی دیش میگنه رایگانه! و این سی دی رو به همه بدین تا تکنیک  های اصیل رو همه یاد بگیرن! من هم برای شما دوستان عزیز این مجموعه ارزشمند  رو قرار میدم!
تحربیات صد ها رتبه برتر این توئه! 

لینک دانلود > ALFA ZEHNI

----------


## JOEY_DEX

هرجا نام احمدی می آید
نام آشغالی دیگر از ایشان می درخشد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

> بعد ایشون چه رشته ی مهندسی ایو خوندن؟ همیشه تو معرفیشون نوشته میشه لیسناسشونو مهندسی دانشگاه تهران خوندن ولی گفته نشده چه رشته ای؟


 :Yahoo (6):  منم نمیدونم ... ولی جالب اینجاست که عمومی درس میدن

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

> دوستان خواهش میکنم یه راهی بهم بگین بشه این مجموعه رو تهیه کرد چون شنیدم که گفتن مجموعه رایگانه ینی جایی هست که بشه ورژن آخرشو دانلود کرد؟ یا اگه بخوای از خودشون بگیری چه کار باید بکنی و آیا بطور مجزا که فقط همین مجموعه باشه رو به آدم میدن؟


راه تهیه آخرین ورژنش قطعا پیام دادن به سامانه اشونه ... ولی خب فکر نکنم که به صورت مجزا رایگان بدن چون زیاد از این محصولات رایگان حرف میزنن ولی دقیقا منظورشون رو نمیرسونن :Yahoo (50):  یادمه قبلا یه بار واسه یکی از محصولاتشون زنگ زدم گفتن باید مشاوره هم بگیری + پکیج+ تعیین سطح و .... این داستان ادامه دارد :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> کسی از مجموعه آلفای ذهنی آقای حسین احمدی استفاده کرده؟نظرتون چیه راجع بهش؟


سلام خوبه. انگیزه میده بشرطیکه اون قسمت تبلیغاتشو نادیده بگیری

----------


## mohsen..

> دوستان خواهش میکنم یه راهی بهم بگین بشه این مجموعه رو تهیه کرد چون شنیدم که گفتن مجموعه رایگانه ینی جایی هست که بشه ورژن آخرشو دانلود کرد؟ یا اگه بخوای از خودشون بگیری چه کار باید بکنی و آیا بطور مجزا که فقط همین مجموعه باشه رو به آدم میدن؟


دروغ میگن رایگانه
فقط میخوان شمارتو بگیرن مختو بزنن 
برو دانلود کن حرامم نیست چون احمدیه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.sn

من دارمش اما بيشترش تبليغه و چون اون احمدى...گفته براى من خوب نبود

----------


## ali.sn

> شما از خودشون گرفتی یا دانلود کردی؟


ازشون گرفتم

----------


## Morteza76

دروپیت هست

----------


## Dayi javad

*شما اهنگ نهنگ ابی رو گوش بده اخر شب قبل خواب با هنذفری
۱۰۰ برابر این الفای ذهنی دگرگونت میکنه


البته 
لطفا خودکشی نکنی ک مسئولیت خودکشی شمارو ب عهده نمیگیرم



ناموسا پول الفای ذهنیو بدین دوتا فقیر خیلی ارامشتون بیشتر میش

منم ب جای اون مرتیکه اراجیف گو میام میگم چشاتو ببند
تا ۱۰ بشمار.
حالا تا ۴۰ بشمار



یک کیک و برد 
دو برو بدو
سه دیگ بسه

خداوکیلی چیه اینا خب 


هشت یاد تشت میفتی پس ۸ تشت بود

*

----------


## ali.sn

> *شما اهنگ نهنگ ابی رو گوش بده اخر شب قبل خواب با هنذفری
> ۱۰۰ برابر این الفای ذهنی دگرگونت میکنه
> 
> 
> البته 
> لطفا خودکشی نکنی ک مسئولیت خودکشی شمارو ب عهده نمیگیرم
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كلاه بردارى محظه

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط N bal


چرا انقدر محبوبه آقای احمدی؟
پس این که ایشون این همه تبلیغات با هزینه خیلی زیاد تو تلویزیون و مجلات میکنه لابد زیاد ازش میخرن دیگه؟ پس اینایی که میخرن کجان؟


محبوبیت ایشون هم مث محصولاتش مجازی
و تو خالی

من خودم داشتم محصولاتشو انصافا فیزیکش بد نبود

ولی با اون قیمتم نمی ارزید



خلاصه ما ۱ میلیون کنکوری داریم

حالا کافیه ۱ درصد از اینا بخوان دی وی دی اای اینارو بخرن
همین براشون کافیه*

----------


## mamad1

> ضمنا اینستاگرام ایشون شونزده هزار فالوئر داره اونا که فالو کردن که از مریخ نیومدن که


مورد داریم طرف سلبریتیه تا 2 میلیون فیک زده  :Yahoo (21):  ملاکاتون لطفا فالوئر و اینا نباشه
ولی خب هستن عده ای که با دوتا تبلیغ خیلی سری خام میشن

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط N bal


ضمنا اینستاگرام ایشون شونزده هزار فالوئر داره اونا که فالو کردن که از مریخ نیومدن که


امیر تتلو هم چن میلیون فالور داره

اکثرشم میان فحشش میدن

برو بخر برادر دو روز دیگ خدایی نکرده نتیجه نگیری 
 باز نگی من گفتم بد و اگ این پسر جواد نمیگفت و میرفتم میخریدم رتبه یک کنکور میشدم

کلا تو دوران کنکور از هرچی خوشت اومد بخر بعد بندازش دور تا ببینی کارایی نداشته و اگ نتیجه نگرفتی نتیجه نگرفتنو ب خاطر نداشتن اون ندونی*

----------


## ali.sn

> جدا میشه سفارش داد یا نه؟


ارع به شرط اينكه نزارى گولت بزنن

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

> سلام این شماره ای که هی میگه مال خودمه بهش زنگ بزنی اگه زنگ بزنی خودش جواب میده واقعا؟


اگر شماره آقای احمدی رو میگید که بله من قبلا داشتم حتی روی تلگرامشون عکس گذاشته بودن ولی نمی دونم که جواب میدن یا نه ... 
قبلا شماره آقای موحد و بنایی و ... رو داشتم منتها پاک شدن ، به این 2 نفر که زنگ زدم بله پاسخگو بودن

----------


## ali.sn

> اگر شماره آقای احمدی رو میگید که بله من قبلا داشتم حتی روی تلگرامشون عکس گذاشته بودن ولی نمی دونم که جواب میدن یا نه ... 
> قبلا شماره آقای موحد و بنایی و ... رو داشتم منتها پاک شدن ، به این 2 نفر که زنگ زدم بله پاسخگو بودن


سلام،من سال قبل پك كامل كنكور اسان است رو گرفته بودم.مشاوراش كه همش به فكر پولن اون دوتا شماره هم احمدي بر نميداره

----------

